

Southern California Edison IT workers 'beyond furious' over H-1B replacements - joshcrews
http://www.computerworld.com/article/2879083/southern-california-edison-it-workers-beyond-furious-over-h-1b-replacements.html

======
aceperry
I wonder what pg has to say about this situation. His post on the topic of
H-1B workers created a huge discussion, I'm surprised that more comments
haven't been posted here.

~~~
Zietaggen
Nothing. They know they are biased and wrong to support this fiasco.

